
A decent breakdown of all things real and fake news. – Imgur - joeyespo
http://imgur.com/7xHaUXf
======
transfire
Unfortunately quite over simplified. Some of the news outlets placed toward
the middle can be just as bad as those on the fringes, and vice-versa. The
truth of a given story depends on the circumstance, subject mater and the
agenda of the news organization. For example Natural News can easily have very
valid stories on the virtues of canniboids, and yet have very questionable
stories on chem-trails or homeopathic medicine. Same goes for alt-right
outlets that legitimately report on issues like government overreach, but then
blow others, like body bag deliveries and Obama's birth certificate, way out
of the rational zone.

(P.S. Please don't harp on these particular examples -- everyone has different
opinions about everything, and there are plenty more examples most of us can
agree on, even if we don't agree on a few in particular... well, that is if
you aren't a complete sheep.)

